# Muscle Tightness Behind the Head...



## whitelml (Jul 7, 2015)

After doing an excersise like Rows, OHP, and Squat mostly I can feel the muscles behind my head becoming very tight.  Then the next day it almost becomes a god damn migraine.  Ill take some ibuprofen on a day where its really bothering me.  But ive tried lighter wieght, worked on my form, and even breathing.  Anybody have this issue?  Its not a huge deal but i could do without this damn (pump) sensation in the back of my head.  Appreciate any advice


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 7, 2015)

lol, sounds weird...have never had nor heard of this...............


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 7, 2015)

How is your neck positioning during those moves? 

Any sort of unnecessary flexion can cause the issues you describe for some people - you want your neck to be in line with the rest of your body at all times.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hell even try stretching your neck muscles before and after your workout


----------



## whitelml (Jul 7, 2015)

Ill try and pay more attention to it.  And stretch more.  Maybe its from turning my head often to look at my avi f**k idk


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 7, 2015)

Whites been givin that tetra dome hahahaha


----------



## whitelml (Jul 8, 2015)

If you only knew the time ive invested in trying to get that F****** pic to rotate


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 8, 2015)

U gotta stretch your neck and traps. I used to get the same thing after squats. On deadlifts keep your head neutral. Try not to jerk your head back on any of the lifts. You're getting tension headaches stemming from your neck and traps.


----------



## freestanding (Aug 5, 2015)

Could also be non related to fitness or form , maybe something like hypertension


----------

